# Totally off topic...



## D_Hemptress (Mar 7, 2013)

... but i just had to. My cat is faaaat! and he loves me! lol

who has a fatter gato!? Doobie weighs in at hefty 25lbs, do we have a taker?!


----------



## sally (Mar 7, 2013)

Snugglekitty


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 7, 2013)

sally said:


> Snugglekitty


Squishy Kitty


----------



## Plex (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww who's a squishy kitty? Lots of hugs to him!!!

Soft kitty, warm kitty~


----------



## agent A (Mar 7, 2013)

My friends cat is like 27 pounds


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes:


----------



## agent A (Mar 7, 2013)

Rick said:


> Yes:


your thinner cat is cuter but the fatty one is so fluffy! is he a maine coon??

d_hemptress, does your kitty only have 3 legs?


----------



## BugLover (Mar 7, 2013)

I know a barn cat who i thought was pregnant.....

... It turned out to be a boy :blink:  lol


----------



## Digger (Mar 7, 2013)

Plex has been watching too much "Big Bang Theory."

Rick - love the irony of the brown puss on the weight bench, reaching for a dumb bell. Gotta work out...gotta work.... zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sally (Mar 7, 2013)

Plex said:


> Awwww who's a squishy kitty? Lots of hugs to him!!!
> 
> Soft kitty, warm kitty~


purrrr purrrr purrrrr


----------



## Plex (Mar 7, 2013)

Digger said:


> Plex has been watching too much "Big Bang Theory."
> 
> Rick - love the irony of the brown puss on the weight bench, reaching for a dumb bell. Gotta work out...gotta work.... zzzzzzzzzzzzz


No such thing as too much!

...

Is there?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> your thinner cat is cuter but the fatty one is so fluffy! is he a maine coon??
> 
> d_hemptress, does your kitty only have 3 legs?


and no hes got four legs



Plex said:


> No such thing as too much!
> 
> ...
> 
> Is there?


so such thing as too much big bang!


----------



## Danny. (Mar 7, 2013)

My Gato.


----------



## Danny. (Mar 7, 2013)

Old pic of mycat.


----------



## Newflvr (Mar 7, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> ... but i just had to. My cat is faaaat! and he loves me! lol
> 
> who has a fatter gato!? Doobie weighs in at hefty 25lbs, do we have a taker?!
> 
> With a name like that = MUNCHIES, what would one expect ?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 7, 2013)

Danny. said:


> My Gato.


how purrrrfect


----------



## Plex (Mar 7, 2013)

Danny. said:


> My Gato.


Purrfect for sure! Where did you get that marvelous creature?


----------



## Danny. (Mar 8, 2013)

Plex said:


> Purrfect for sure! Where did you get that marvelous creature?


San Diego Comic-Con.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you see the cast of the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Plex (Mar 10, 2013)

Got some photos of my kitty-cats to add to the plethora of cats in this thread!  

The first picture is of Isis, the grey tabby, and her brother Magnum, the black short hair. The big fluffy black kitty in the second photo is Smokey. There's also Pepper-Anne but I can't find a good photo of her... xD

Edit: I have found a photo of Pepper-Anne, though it is quite old. Third picture is the old girly.


----------



## sally (Mar 10, 2013)

Awwww I luv kitties.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 10, 2013)

Plex said:


> Got some photos of my kitty-cats to add to the plethora of cats in this thread!
> 
> The first picture is of Isis, the grey tabby, and her brother Magnum, the black short hair. The big fluffy black kitty in the second photo is Smokey. There's also Pepper-Anne but I can't find a good photo of her... xD
> 
> Edit: I have found a photo of Pepper-Anne, though it is quite old. Third picture is the old girly.


IN THE LAST PICTURE IS SOMEONE SITTING ON THE TABLE IN A BATMAN OUTFIT?1


----------



## Plex (Mar 10, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> IN THE LAST PICTURE IS SOMEONE SITTING ON THE TABLE IN A BATMAN OUTFIT?1


I didn't even realize that was visable!

Yes, that's my little cousin xD


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 10, 2013)

Plex said:


> I didn't even realize that was visable!
> 
> Yes, that's my little cousin xD


your cousin is awesome


----------

